# Questions about my Mits LCD...



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

I have posted a lot of questions lately, but since I hav been helped each time, here is another plea:

I have an entry level Mits LCD HDTV, and it is supposed to be able to upconvert and display up to 1080p.
When viewing HD cable programing, I see "1080i" on the screen. I get that: the cable signal is broadcast at 1080i resolution.

1. How can I tell if the TV is upconverting the incoming 1080i signal to 1080p, or upconverting any signal at all?

2. Is the type of video processing in a HD Display/DVD/BluRay player important for those of us researching newer HD displays? For example, my Denon AVR has the Faroudja DCDi processor (I don't even know what my Oppo D-980H player uses). Nonetheless, are these important considerations in terms of whatever processor my next display unit would have? 

3. Finally, and this may not be the place to ask this, but what does "video switching" mean, and how can one take advantage of it?

Thanks.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

1. Everything will be converted to 1080p, regardless of the source resolution.

2. Yes, if you are particular, and the viewing conditions are right (sitting close enough, ootherwise properly calibrated, etc.)

3. Can you put it into context? Where did you see this term?


----------



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

3. Can you put it into context? Where did you see this term?[/QUOTE]

I believe I saw it on the spec sheet of my Denon AVR 2808CI, but I am not absolutely positive about that.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It just means that you'll plug into the AVR multiple source devices (DVD, Blu-ray, Cable Box, HTPC, Media Streamer) and then a single cable from the AVR to the display. Higher end receivers will upscale any resolution and any input (480i over s-video) to 1080p/720p output over HDMI.

Basically, it saves you from switching inputs on the display, just switch the AVR for both Audio and Video.


----------

